# IR Blaster S8



## HerrEinfallsreich (5. April 2018)

Hallo! Ich habe letztens versucht meinen Fernseher mit dem Handy zu schalten. Ging nicht. ich habe gegoogelt und das samsung galaxy s8 hat keinen Ir Blaster (Infrarot) Dann habe ich gedacht kann man das einbauen lassen oder so? Ich hab nach adaptern  gesucht und habe einen gefunden! Schlechte nachricht: DER IST NUR FÜR APPLE. Hier ein bild: http://prntscr.com/j19gh6

Die anderen für android giengen nicht (Stand in den bewertungen) und das andere war zu groß. Nun meine frage: Kann ich das einbauen lassen oder gibt es so einen adapter (http://prntscr.com/j19gh6) für android?

 

 

LG: Ich xD

 

 

Danke im vorraus


----------

